# Separated Garage door panel repair



## Warguy500 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello all, 
First post so go easy on me if I dropped it in the wrong section. My mother's garage door has separated and neither of us have the cash to hire someone. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as the winter months are near. 
Thanks for your time


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The center hinge can moved right or left 6 inches.
For the roller hinge you probably need to fab up something to span the damaged area.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

+1 to what joed said, but that door needs some serious adjustment help, it's what caused the current problems.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Agree with the above but in case you don't know it, thought I ought to say that one can buy single panels from a door company. You don't have to replace the entire door.


----------



## anderson01 (Aug 7, 2016)

you truly need a expert . otherwise it's be a big problem for you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if that is a standard size/type door. look on craigslist. you may find a nice used door for cheap.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

That's a Wayne Dalton door, no offense but it's probably the worst door on the market. The problem is the sheet metal skin is very thin gauge, there is NO structural reinforcement in those sections. You can't just move a hinge, the screws won't hold. They sold a lot of these doors. Every other repair I go on seems to be this. Best thing you can do short of replacing the door is have the bad section replaced. Should be a dealer in your area.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

